# WTF!! Nokia release Nokia 808 PureView - a 41MP Symbian phone



## Sunray (Feb 27, 2012)

Thats more than most consumer DSLR's out there.

http://m.techcrunch.com/2012/02/27/...-pureview-and-its-41mp-camera-we-go-hands-on/

Err what's with Symbian?
With a 1.3Ghz cpu, don't expect to be taking many per second.

Weird. Any takers for a 41MP phone?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 27, 2012)

Does anyone pay attention to MP anymore? No? A bit like Noika then.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 27, 2012)

What is the point of that?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 27, 2012)

Crispy said:


> What is the point of that?


 
Headline inches I'd have thought.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 27, 2012)

Crispy said:


> What is the point of that?


 
A technical exercise? R & D department showing off?


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 27, 2012)

um, didn't I post this 3 hours ago?


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 27, 2012)

ohmyliver said:


> um, didn't I post this 3 hours ago?


We obviously need different threads for each phone.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 27, 2012)

ohmyliver said:


> um, didn't I post this 3 hours ago?


 
I did have a quick look to see if anyone did.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 27, 2012)

Utterly useless, seriously, what's the point?


----------



## xes (Feb 27, 2012)

Th 12mp camera I have on this phone is probably way overkill for a phone camera. 41 mp is just being silly. I can't even post the pictures on this forum, so large that they are. So a 41 mp picture, would eat up so much space on the phone, you'd not get many to the pound, that's f'sure.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 27, 2012)

Apparently it was developed as a way around the lack of an optical zoom on phone cameras. Take a stupidly high res picture. Zoom in digitally. Chuck away the rest of the pixels.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 29, 2012)

Crispy said:


> What is the point of that?


 
Exactly, why the hell would anyone use Symbian these days?


----------



## mauvais (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, I had a go with it. Disturbingly good. Kind of makes me wonder when my SLR will have become laughable.


----------



## paolo (Mar 8, 2012)

mauvais said:


> Well, I had a go with it. Disturbingly good. Kind of makes me wonder when my SLR will have become laughable.



If you've got crap glass: Soon. If you've got good glass, not at all soon.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 8, 2012)

Well, I zoomed in a fair bit on one of the shots and it was much like this: http://mynokiablog.com/2012/02/27/official-untouched-nokia-808-sample-pics-zoom-in-and-enhance/

To me that's very close to, if not as good as, untouched pictures with a range of glass (nothing comically expensive) from the D300. i'm sure that the versatility and capability goes off the same cliff once you get away from carefully chosen marketing scenarios, but in the right environment that's a very good camera, and in that form factor, nothing short of outstanding.


----------



## paolo (Mar 8, 2012)

How about narrow depth of field? You can do that with a £50 prime on an SLR. Or long-ish telephoto, say 200 or 300mm equivalent? Or ultra-wide? Or fast-shooting, like sports? Or very low light? Or or or... I do all of these things.

If you only take the kind of pictures that a mobile phone can take, then sure they are now much closer. If you only drive your car to the local shop, you might be better off with a bicycle.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 16, 2012)

paolo said:


> How about narrow depth of field? You can do that with a £50 prime on an SLR. Or long-ish telephoto, say 200 or 300mm equivalent? Or ultra-wide? Or fast-shooting, like sports? Or very low light? Or or or... I do all of these things.
> 
> If you only take the kind of pictures that a mobile phone can take, then sure they are now much closer. If you only drive your car to the local shop, you might be better off with a bicycle.


Only just spotted this. It seemed quite good for variable DOF to be fair.

Of course it can't do all of those things, but I really do think it's at the point where you could question why you would lug a dSLR and single lens e.g. my 18-70mm walkabout around in the daytime when you could pocket this. The same can't be said of other compact cameras, like my Lumix TZ10 which is actually fairly crap as a portable SLR replacement goes.

It's early days too proper phone camera development too - if they can do this now...


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2012)

It's just got a gold award on DPReview and such devices are the beginning of the end for compact cameras by the looks of it.



> There are inexpensive compact cameras that offer more photographer-friendly features than the 808, but as a cameraphone, the Nokia blows its competition out of the water, and significantly narrows the gap between dedicated cameras and portable communications devices to the point where ultimate convergence seems all but inevitable (and probably sooner than some commentators had realised).
> 
> Nokia didn't release the 808 PureView in the hope of making much of a dent in the smartphone market - the Symbian operating system is obsolete, and Nokia's future plans are focussed on Microsoft's Windows Phone OS. If you want an 808 in the USA, you'll have to pay full price ($699) since no carrier (to date) is subsidizing the hardware through contracts on this side of the Atlantic. But while the Nokia 808 might not be an iPhone or Samsung Galaxy killer, it is a fascinating and compelling product, and one that has added a definite shine to Nokia's reputation in the tech industry, which was looking a little tarnished, to say the least.
> 
> The 808 proves that Nokia can innovate, and its PureView technology has piqued the interest of serious photographers, being one of the most important innovations - arguable the most important - in mobile photography since the smarphone era dawned five or so years ago. As such, the 808 is intriguing not just in itself, but because of what it represents. Things could be about to get interesting...


http://www.dpreview.com/articles/8083837371/review-nokia-808-pureview/5


----------



## ethel (Aug 1, 2012)

my trial one has just turned up in the post...


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2012)

ethel said:


> my trial one has just turned up in the post...


Oooh, lucky you! Please post up some of your pics!


----------



## ethel (Aug 1, 2012)

will do. had to order a payg microsim and a micro sd for it though!


----------

